# I made an Aeropress/V60/French Press Coffee App (Android)



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

I made an app to help when brewing your coffee. Essentially it's a guide and timer for various methods. When I was starting out with Aeropress I got confused easily with how much coffee to use, how long to steep, stir etc. Since I wasn't great at really knowing what a good cup of coffee tasted like I found it hard to know what to change to get back on track. So, here's Barista Coffee Boff for Android which I'm still in the process of making but works well to get going. Expect constant updates in the near future.

I've kept the price rock bottom while it's in development, hoping to get some people using the app to keep motivation in to the long nights, luckily I have coffee







too of course.









https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.henleyb.aeropressbrewer

All ideas and suggestions welcome!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks interesting.

You probably ought to talk to forum owner before linking to a commercial (albeit low fee) site.

probably classified as self promotion which is a form of advertising.

Good luck with the development


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

That looks really cool, shame I'm not on android


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Looks interesting.
> 
> You probably ought to talk to forum owner before linking to a commercial (albeit low fee) site.
> 
> ...


Ack, good point. I'll get in contact and hopefully it'll be ok. Unfortunately I couldn't set it to free while it's still in more of a development phase as once free Google don't allow you to then put a price on it later so I had to go with a low amount.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

happy to contribute 60p to the cause


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

i'll have a blast of this for 60p


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

No explanation of grind size value? Also most of your v60 recipes seem quite short duration. I brew 15g for 3:30 with 45 second pre-infuse. Are the descriptors on some recipes specific for specific coffees? No way you can generalise like that otherwise. Good work so far!


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> No explanation of grind size value? Also most of your v60 recipes seem quite short duration. I brew 15g for 3:30 with 45 second pre-infuse. Are the descriptors on some recipes specific for specific coffees? No way you can generalise like that otherwise. Good work so far!


I know, they're more half test data and half actual recipes while I'm working through streamlining everything. Apologies for that but do not fear, updates will be incoming!







Honestly, I've been so lost in the code and back end of it, the actual bit that everyone sees I haven't had a good chance to work on. Thanks for the support guys, I appreciate it. I have my subscription from HasBean landing tomorrow so I'll be grinding up some brews and cracking on with development! Any suggestions please let me know, I'd love to get this as a really useful app for brewing.









The grind size number will be converted to descriptive text (turkish, fine, salt sized etc) and then POSSIBLY in the future when you tap that it will bring up a diagram that shows the particle size which you can then tip a few grinds on the screen to compare. This will need to scale correctly over devices various screen sizes so it's something I'll need to look in to.

I'll try and comb through all the recipes also so you can at least get to use it correctly with recipes that make sense!

Every 60p while not much spurs me on. Silly but it's great fun getting a sale.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

You have my 60p. Good luck!


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> You have my 60p. Good luck!


Thank you very much! I'm working hard to get it to the point where it's a much more useful app, updates will be coming fairly quickly over the coming weeks. I've just released a small update that should be hitting the store in the next few hours.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

I will grab a copy in the morning. Will be good to get a bit more of a clue for brewed.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Link isn't working for me. It opens Chrome browser but then I get an error message saying the web page is not available. What is the exact name of the app? I can just trying searching for it on Google Play store.

Edit: re-read your earlier post mentioning Barista Coffee Boff app. You have my 60p. Only second Android app I've ever paid for (Tasker being the other in order to help beta test marcuswar's Coffee Machine Warmup script!)


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Link isn't working for me. It opens Chrome browser but then I get an error message saying the web page is not available. What is the exact name of the app? I can just trying searching for it on Google Play store.


That's odd, it's called Barista Coffee Boff (I'd like to change the name..). https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.henleyb.aeropressbrewer

Thanks for the support and any suggestions of a better name are welcome.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Its Barista Coffee Boff


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Mint_Sauce said:


> That's odd, it's called Barista Coffee Boff (I'd like to change the name..).


What made you go with boff?

It's always meant something else to me.. and it's definitely not coffee related!

Good luck with the App - I'm an Apple slag so no good for me.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Prior to purchasing your app, Google Play store states downloads as 1! Does it not update automatically after each download purchase?


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

My friend chose the name and it just stuck. Hah, I didn't even think about boff that way, I guess you can like coffee too much after all.


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Prior to purchasing your app, Google Play store states downloads as 1! Does it not update automatically after each download purchase?


I looked in to this and Google update my console every 24 hours but that's not set in stone. Apparently it used to be quicker but since there's more apps I think the servers take more time to update everything. My console currently says 5 downloads although I know my MIL has downloaded a copy so I reckon it's closer to 10 now.
















Tomorrow at some point in the day, I think it may be morning it should update.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd like to try some brewed coffee (only been making espresso lately) so any info on the subject is currently of interest to me. Will probably end up being an Aeropress?


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

In my app the Standard Aeropress timer is now correct, Henley's Method is also one I checked over and use myself, the rest are a bit wild west right now. As long as your plunge time is 20 seconds you should be able to get a consistent result. If your plunge time is too quick, make the grind finer and if it's too slow, go coarser. Let me know how you get on if you use my timer, it would be good to get real world feedback. I'm currently right this second adding a description box under each step to give a little more guidance which may help further but I've hit an irritating bug I'm chasing around so may not get that out tonight.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Any plans to create an iOS version in the future? Would be far handier on my iPhone than me having to pull my Android tablet out.


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Any plans to create an iOS version in the future? Would be far handier on my iPhone than me having to pull my Android tablet out.


My friend has actually made the iOS version, and his is working a lot more smoothly and is polished. Although the recipes, data and functionality all need combing through by myself since he's not much of a coffee drinker, and it may take a little while to get everything sorted on my version first to then update him on what he needs to implement on his side. We're both still beginner/intermediate coders.









We started building this at similar times but I then stopped for about a year and left mine in Alpha for that time (not published), in the meantime he completed his version without a huge amount of input from me. He's mostly been reactive to suggestions by people who have bought the app, but with time everything will get a nice layer of polish and it will be where we want on both platforms.

P.S. I squashed my irritating bug and a new version is being processed, descriptions are now go!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's excellent news! Where's Mouse?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Barista Coffee Boff Lite by Richard Acherki

https://appsto.re/gb/aXsB2.i

Free on iOS btw. Let's see how quick the Apple fan boys are all over this...


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Barista Coffee Boff Lite by Richard Acherki
> 
> https://appsto.re/gb/aXsB2.i
> 
> Free on iOS btw. Let's see how quick the Apple fan boys are all over this...


Apple fan boy right here, consider it downloaded


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's 2 then as I grabbed it this morning. Who's next? Would be good to see the download tally doubled in a day or so which hopefully will accelerate the apps development.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Bought the android app yesterday. Looks like it will provide some help in my getting to grips more with the aeropress. Any chance of Clever Dripper being included at some point too please? Got one of these last November and haven't really explored it much to date.

Good luck with the development!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooray for someone paying attention to the 80% of the mobile os market!









*cough* BlueCrowMedia... I'm looking at you! *cough*


----------



## Dark Side (Mar 2, 2015)

Just downloaded the iOS app.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Dark Side said:


> Just downloaded the iOS app.


Ditto. Will be playing with it later on today.


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome, thanks so much all! I do intend to add other brewing types but want to get Aeropress (priority), French Press and V60 all sorted before expanding on to the others. The iOS version will take longer to get updated with the newer recipes as my friend has gone on to another project but is interested in keeping the iOS version up to date although I need to tidy up all the data in the recipes and get it all polished before sending it back over to him to implement.

I got a few more updates out yesterday for the Android version, hopefully the descriptions for some of the Aeropress recipes are more useful now. Working on it all today too so I'm hoping to have another update out by this evening although it takes about 7 hours to get through Google's system.









My console says 11 downloads which seems thin as I know you guys along with some people on Facebook have downloaded and it should add up to more than that, either way I'm happy as my main thing is to have a polished app out that I'm proud of. Might just be Google taking their sweet time updating things anyway.


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

thanks for the quick update, i notice the name has changed now







i shall be experimenting with the french press recipes at work this week.


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

I asked friends what to call the app, there were plenty of suggestions ranging from The Acoffeelypse through to Mister Bean, I settled on Mister Barista.







The French Press Recipes need tidying up, I'll go through and do those in the next day or so and publish.


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

excellent







one thing (which you may have updated) is that in the aeropress recipes it didnt say how much water to add in each stage

*ignore me i've just checked and it does in the update!!


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

haha, yep - added that. Again, I need to spend time going through all the recipes but have added it to some if not all I think. Anyone who has downloaded the app, you can check manually for updates otherwise I'm guessing Google will take their sweet sweet time doing it automatically.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I feel a little responsible for the lack of boff!

Mister Barista is loads better though









Thanks for the heads up on the IOS version, I'll get that downloaded.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've seen two updates on the Android version (one yesterday and one today). Still says 5 downloads in the Google Play store on my screen!


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

It's up to 18 downloads on my console now, onwards and upwards. The way I calculate it is with bags of coffee, it's raised enough to cover two bags so far. If I can get it to the stage where it's bringing in enough to keep me in coffee beans then jobs a good one as far as I'm concerned. Granted I could just mow someones lawn in about 1/500th of the time and get a bit of exercise thrown in too, but where's the fun in that?









I was asked if I wanted a review done of the app, I jumped at the chance. http://droidhorizon.com/mister-barista-android-app/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Almost quadrupled then since you posted this thread. Good to see. I'm sure if this was a sticky in the brewed sub-forum, the number would be sky-rocketing? There seems to be a good following in that sector.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just read above review, a nice summary of the app.


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Almost quadrupled then since you posted this thread. Good to see. I'm sure if this was a sticky in the brewed sub-forum, the number would be sky-rocketing? There seems to be a good following in that sector.


Stickied in the brewed sub-forum, that's the stuff of dreams!







Feel free to mention it if you like the app and think it may help others in there but I'm a little hesitant to start pasting my app everywhere.

Appreciate the purchase and it's cheeky to ask BUT if you enjoy the app please consider rating it, it helps with SEO and Google Play gives it more attention which will hopefully bump it up the ratings.







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.henleyb.aeropressbrewer

P.s. It's hit 20 downloads as of two days ago, there's no stopping me now!

I've only included the brew methods I use myself, a friend is sending me his old moka pot so I'll try brewing with that and if there's any need for steps (I've used one a few times before) will add that soon as well.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Would love a custom timer option. Set up your own recipe.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

These might help

http://stumptowncoffee.com/brew-guides/moka-pot/

http://www.yuppiechef.com/spatula/how-to-make-great-coffee-with-your-moka-pot/

http://brewmethods.mobify.me


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

thanks for the updates







one little thing, in the french press menu can you put the coffee weight per litre down rather than just the weight please. the different versions have coffee weights varying from 20g to 56g and i presume these dont all relate to the same amount of water (do they???)

other than that, great app well worth the money


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. adam_n_eve, weights and measurements are coming next. I'm going to add the ability to tap the weight in the details screen to change between various measurements from grams to scoops (for aeropress) etc. Same for toggling temperatures as well as adding in temperature controlled kettles. I'll try and figure out how to do it for French Press and all the complexities that occur with different sized cafetieres (if I go that route). Not sure how I'm going to go about it yet but just know that it's something that's on my to-do list.









I've just released another update, V60 should be all good now but I haven't tested with my own V60 yet. Will do that when I get a moment.


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

Flibster said:


> Would love a custom timer option. Set up your own recipe.


I'm hopefully going to add that ability in at some point, until then feel free to PM me your recipe and I can add it in and credit you.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mint_Sauce

Really good to see so much effort in pushing out regular updates.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

60p is your's - looking forward to having a play with this over the weekend.









Are you planning to add anything for espresso ?


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Worth a shot for 60p









Recipes are a must though, would the clever be classed as v60 (pourover) or does it have it's own brew classification as it is an immersion brewer I believe.

Edit

There is nothing for immersion brewer, so would I be better treating it as an aeropress?


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

majnu, I don't have any experience with clever but will try to get it added in the future. I want to get the base functionality solid before adding more brewing methods so it won't be for a little while at least I don't think. I'll hopefully purchase different brewing methods as time goes by in order to gain experience and get the steps right for them.

I'm not sure if using it with the aeropress steps would work, you can certainly give it a go but I have no idea how it'll end up!









When you say recipes, do you mean user created ones? If so, I think I may be able to add that at some point but it's going to be a whole thing in itself so best to attack that once I have a few more brew methods in etc. Appreciate the support again everyone, just hit 30 downloads so thank you all!

I have some experience with espresso machines so I will think about how to implement that side of things. Could do it per machine (for machines with pre-infuse times etc). So for example a Silvia V3 machine and even maybe an elektra.









Just released another version that has a last brew button (nightmare to get working, my own fault) and haven't forgotten about changing weight units etc.

I'm also considering adding in the ability to set kettle cool time by gps location since boiling point changes with altitude by quite a bit, but then the kettle you're using, ambient temps etc all have an effect also so I'm not sure on the best way to go about getting consistency dialed in. It's basically not possible but at least it's going to be a lot more accurate than just guessing. Maybe, a custom cooling field where you can measure the temperature of the water in your kettle after 2 mins and it uses that to calculate your average kettle cooling time, perhaps even throwing in some calculation for a curve since it's very unlikely to be linear... At the moment I've gone with 1 degree celsius every 3 seconds for a single mugs worth of water with the kettle lid kept on.

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, I stopped working on this for quite some time as my real life stuff got in the way. I've tried to put some more time in to it recently and have just pushed out a new version, now with a recipe for two people so you can brew once and make two cups of coffee (keep the wife/husband in the good books







). Also added a custom setting to allow a custom rate of cooling for a kettle after boiling. It's not going to be super accurate but short of having a temperature controlled kettle it's going to be a lot better than guessing.

Hope you enjoy, any recipes you want adding just let me know with the details.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

In truth I had uninstalled this app as none of the recipes are close to my own techniques. What would be fantastic is a way to set up your own custom brew recipes within the app. Hope development continues!


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Wish it was for IPhone


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> In truth I had uninstalled this app as none of the recipes are close to my own techniques. What would be fantastic is a way to set up your own custom brew recipes within the app. Hope development continues!


Fair enough, I also need to add more recipes in - it's playing on my mind so I'll have more in soon. I would also love to add in a recipe builder at some point but it's going to be a chunk of work to get that in,but it's still on the list. If you let me know your steps I'm more than happy to add them to the app under your name. Also, for anyone who would like the app, here's some free codes as thanks for the feedback and support from Coffee Forums.

HW9XL2T8ZFQRXK383VG0AH5

GRC2MDNV0NBRUG12XFEK2ZT

3DRSLFC41MK4N992G8YXFLC

8NZLS33GDLBBNYAJC0NMTCW

J2WELDB51UG74PQQ703TE5X

0L5Z3M0JTMCFFSFQLNFK72R

J6ZWEPE2GCXR6GS417D9CDY

UPPWLHTDVVTK64P11BAC3DC

Y4GV0NWBURSULZYFLA8KGMU

YMVL0YN7CS3QELJYW9XG5NY

DDHHDU3QYPT98YL64E085VX

MYPAS9MHMHJ8HT1HERJZR9F

Have a most excellent weekend!


----------



## Mint_Sauce (Nov 15, 2013)

olliew44 said:


> Wish it was for IPhone


There is a version for the iPhone but it's not as up to date. It was developed by my friend who codes but drinks more tea than coffee so I pass over the recipes for him to add to the iOS version (it's called Coffee Boff on iOS). I don't own an iPhone so I don't get to check where it's at in terms of functionality etc.


----------

